
Ask HN: Anybody Here Gone Through UC Berkeley Coding Boot Camp? - jimbobob
I&#x27;m seriously considering joining this program.<p>Before doing so, however, I thought it would be wise to get feedback from previous cohorts. This has proven to be more of a challenge than expected, and the school told me they cannot provide any names due to privacy reasons. This seems like a red flag.<p>Has anyone here gone through this program? I&#x27;d appreciate any feedback and can offer a coffee if you would be willing to share!
======
MarketingJason
Full Disclosure, I am a coding bootcamp Campus Director.

I can't speak for the UC Berkeley program, but we do have another Trilogy
Education Services program run through the University of Texas here in
Houston. I believe the program (at least, the web dev one) is identical.

I've met with several students of these Trilogy courses and attended their
first graduation event here. By all accounts, the program is solid. However, I
would always recommend getting specific info on who would be teaching your
cohort since that is the most important point to consider for any course.

I would suggest going on LinkedIn and doing a search for people who have done
the course. Most of these people will also have public portfolios or repos
that should include some contact info. Here are a bunch of them
[https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/index/?keywords=berk...](https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/index/?keywords=berkeley%20coding%20boot%20camp&origin=AUTO_COMPLETE)

